# grosvenor glasgow bottle



## markandjennifer (Mar 4, 2011)

We bought a box of bottles at an auction & Have one Grosvenor Glasgow with a 2 stamped on it
 Does anyone know what we have? Yellow & cream stoneware bottle 8.5 in tall


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum...Sounds like maybe a stoneware or earthenware Scotch bottle, but a picture would certainly help.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2011)

It may also be a scottish ginger beer or ginger ale...This was a pic from an old post here at the forum...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 4, 2011)

Also found this on google.

 "Bearing the mark for the Grosvenor Pottery Company of Glasgow, Scotland, this bottle is typical of pieces made there and in England. Rich two color styling and a thick, heavy body. Included with the mark is the number 12, there is no definitive explanation for these numbers that appear on wares from the UK. These bottles usually contained ginger or sarsaparilla beer but sometimes they held stout. Standing 8 1/4 inches high with a 1 1/4 inch mouth and 3 1/4 inch base this bottle is in very nice condition and dates between 1869 and 1885 when the Grosvenor Pottery was in operation."


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 5, 2011)

Isn't the internet great. I saw a bunch of sites with a few different dates. I guess if majority rules it would be 1869-1926 though.[]


----------



## TROG (Mar 5, 2011)

This pottery definitely went into the 20th century


----------

